
First Look at Elon Musk's Boring Company's Tunnel - perseusprime11
https://www.instagram.com/p/BT_itC8h0Cx/
======
perseusprime11
Why can't Elon build an efficient public transportation system as opposed to a
tunnel that is meant for cars? Does anybody know the details?

